# Cherry shrimp and aquarium salt?



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I personally would not do it.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

I've added some to a community tank before but in a small amount while doing salt dips on some cherries and fish with no issues. Why add the salt though and risk anything if it's not necessary? It's easy to get a quarantine tank if that's the issue.


----------

